# Inner Ear hair matted



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

He looks fantastic. I hope your new vet can help. Oona has had inner ear mats too, and they are not always possible to fully prevent or reach easily without tools. I have managed to gradually wiggle them to a position where I could feel where they were attached, and then cut it out with a curved scissor. Now I try to pull out the hair whenever I can but I'm sure it will happen again.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Oonapup said:


> He looks fantastic. I hope your new vet can help. Oona has had inner ear mats too, and they are not always possible to fully prevent or reach easily without tools. I have managed to gradually wiggle them to a position where I could feel where they were attached, and then cut it out with a curved scissor. Now I try to pull out the hair whenever I can but I'm sure it will happen again.


Wow @Oonapup. Sorry to hear you have the same dense ear hair issue. Assuming the vet can do more, even if they have to do it when he’s under for the neutering procedure, I’ll have to try to keep it up like you say. It sounds a little scary 😟


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What you don't want in a poodle ear


Well. I found a gross ear wax hair ball in Basil's other ear, and cut it out. Each ear had a gross ear wax ball. It was a little nerve recking when her foot would curl from me tugging and maneuvering the hair ball to cut it out. Basil's my first furbaby and our journey about...




www.poodleforum.com





I remember I was shocked by Basil-the-Spoos post…is this what you are seeing?

I feel bad for you being bounced back and forth between the groomer and the vet with neither helping you.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Beautiful boy. Ev lyn had an inner ear mat when he was a puppy that was able to cut out safely.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah, lol did it look like this? You just need a steady hand. I used a cuticle cutter to cut it out. You just start cutting hair from the base and eventually you will cut it out. I put Basil on my bed on her side to keep her still.









What you don't want in a poodle ear


Well. I found a gross ear wax hair ball in Basil's other ear, and cut it out. Each ear had a gross ear wax ball. It was a little nerve recking when her foot would curl from me tugging and maneuvering the hair ball to cut it out. Basil's my first furbaby and our journey about...




www.poodleforum.com





We could help you if you want to take on plucking at home. A little bottle of powder is only $7-8 on Amazon.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Yeah, lol did it look like this? You just need a steady hand. I used a cuticle cutter to cut it out. You just start cutting hair from the base and eventually you will cut it out. I put Basil on my bed on her side to keep her still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow yes - Beau is still a little hairy there so I can’t see that yet, at least you got Basil clean enough around the deep hole to be able to see in. Today was his first plucking and they didn’t want to overdo it so there’s still quite a bit of hair around but I’m sure that’s what it is. From your prior thread it isn’t uncommon! I tried to pluck some of his ear hair but there was so much that I could never get just a few strands. I just figured I wasn’t doing something right. I think now that it’s cleaned up quite a bit I can start to do it. I’ll order some powder now!

thank you everyone 😊🐩


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

When you pluck, don't actually "pluck". Use more of a pinching technique, pinching the hairs between your thumb and index fingers then closing them towards your fingertips. I was unsuccessful at "plucking", but after watching my groomer do it, I realized she actually pinched it out. It's much more effective and tolerated.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

He is so tall and gorgeous!!! they did a great job


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Apricot mini momma said:


> wow yes - Beau is still a little hairy there so I can’t see that yet, at least you got Basil clean enough around the deep hole to be able to see in. Today was his first plucking and they didn’t want to overdo it so there’s still quite a bit of hair around but I’m sure that’s what it is. From your prior thread it isn’t uncommon! I tried to pluck some of his ear hair but there was so much that I could never get just a few strands. I just figured I wasn’t doing something right. I think now that it’s cleaned up quite a bit I can start to do it. I’ll order some powder now!
> 
> thank you everyone 😊🐩


x2 with Tom on the pinching aspect. 

The powder is going to have a similar feel as chalk for grip like during gymnastics or weight lifting. Don't pour it directly his ear like some youtube video groomers show. Rather, pour 1 table spoon or so in a resealable baby-food sized jar, then lightly coat your index and thumb with the white powder - it's more cost effective and less messy. This is an instance where "less is more".

Also, don't be suprised if his ears are "red and angry" - pinkish and warm to the touch the first time. It's a normal reaction that just requires time to calm down.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh dear thanks for the reminder that I need to check on Evra's ear. 

Her ear is so fluffy that the vet couldnt see the ear canal even though the breeder had plucked her the week before. I have been cleaning her ear with special dog ear wipes. I was hoping a bit that I would be able to avoid plucking with her but I dont think so. Im going to have to be super proactive with ear care on her. 

Ive known dogs with chronic ear infections that ended up having surgery to close the ear. Unfortunately for one of them the owner (my father) refused to pay and had him PTS. I loved that dog (and no longer speak to my father...)


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking .... simply wonderful.
But hey, sorry about the plucking issue.
Though your story has made me/us more determined to get on with doing the plucking ourselves.
Tom's tip above is interesting, more of a pinch than pluck.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beau looks quite handsome! I understand the inner hair thing, Renn has very dense hair and it is necessary to keep up with the inner ear plucking. Pinching is a good word too as it sounds more like you are just plucking smaller amounts and that is always best. Renn's ears many time look red and angry when I am thru but I then give him the zymox with hydrocortisone which helps soothe them out by the following day.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> Oh dear thanks for the reminder that I need to check on Evra's ear.
> 
> Her ear is so fluffy that the vet couldnt see the ear canal even though the breeder had plucked her the week before. I have been cleaning her ear with special dog ear wipes. I was hoping a bit that I would be able to avoid plucking with her but I dont think so. Im going to have to be super proactive with ear care on her.
> 
> Ive known dogs with chronic ear infections that ended up having surgery to close the ear. Unfortunately for one of them the owner (my father) refused to pay and had him PTS. I loved that dog (and no longer speak to my father...)


I’ve been using the ear cleaning wipes too! But now, It’s time to pluck 😁

Sorry about your fathers doggie 🐶. I think that’s how they used to do it back in the day.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Here’s a pic of his ear after the groomers. They did clean it up some. His nose is pointing down in the pic.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Here’s a pic of his ear after the groomers. They did clean it up some. His nose is pointing down in the pic.
> View attachment 482114


and the other side.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> Beau looks quite handsome! I understand the inner hair thing, Renn has very dense hair and it is necessary to keep up with the inner ear plucking. Pinching is a good word too as it sounds more like you are just plucking smaller amounts and that is always best. Renn's ears many time look red and angry when I am thru but I then give him the zymox with hydrocortisone which helps soothe them out by the following day.


Ok, I can understand pinching. I’m going to try it! 🙏 thank you 😊 everyone 😊


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> x2 with Tom on the pinching aspect.
> 
> The powder is going to have a similar feel as chalk for grip like during gymnastics or weight lifting. Don't pour it directly his ear like some youtube video groomers show. Rather, pour 1 table spoon or so in a resealable baby-food sized jar, then lightly coat your index and thumb with the white powder - it's more cost effective and less messy. This is an instance where "less is more".
> 
> Also, don't be suprised if his ears are "red and angry" - pinkish and warm to the touch the first time. It's a normal reaction that just requires time to calm down.


Basil’s ears look GREAT 👍


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Yeah, lol did it look like this? You just need a steady hand. I used a cuticle cutter to cut it out. You just start cutting hair from the base and eventually you will cut it out. I put Basil on my bed on her side to keep her still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I did look at that post, thank you!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Take a look at this post too... I was asking about the hair on the ear lobe. There's community input, diagrams, and before/after pics. It's all related and should help give you a really good idea of an end goal.









Ear lobe hair jungle.


What do you all do with the hair that's on their ear lobe? My V from the corner of her eye to her ear and her neck end just before her hair. I don't think this is supposed to look like this. I might need to reline the pattern so it goes to her ear lobe, not sure. I'm think im going...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Beau looks fantastic after his groom. Best of luck with the ear plucking---thankfully Hugo doesn't seem to have very hairy ears and his groomer has been able to keep them clear. I am cheering you on for your plucking/pinching session!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

a2girl said:


> Beau looks fantastic after his groom. Best of luck with the ear plucking---thankfully Hugo doesn't seem to have very hairy ears and his groomer has been able to keep them clear. I am cheering you on for your plucking/pinching session!


thank you, I need it! 😃😆


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It helps if you clip around the opening with a very fine blade. Then use ear powder (I use R7 brand) and dust a bit into the opening. Wait about 30 seconds for the ear powder to dry the hair and skin, then pull about 20 hairs at a time with your fingers. 

If the ears have an unpleasant smell, do NOT work on them yourself - take the dog to a vet for treatment first. Once the infection is over, check the ears at least once a month and when there is enough hair to grasp with your fingers, it's time to pull it out. I never, ever, use any kind of implement other than my fingers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin is a hairy ear king. After a ecent vet Rx for ear infection (Claro) my vet recommended daily zymox cleaning and weekly ear plucking (doesn't have to be deep each week, but rather think of it as weekly thinning). This has helped.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Javelin is a hairy er king. After a ecent vet Rx for ear infection (Claro) my vet recommended daily zymox cleaning and weekly ear plucking (doesn't have to be deep each week, but rather think of it as weekly thinning). This has helped.


My last standard poodle, Montclair Lili Marlene, had really hairy ear canals. When I took her to the vet the first time, he commented that I had my work cut out for me keeping those ears clean and dry. Actually, it was not all that difficult - they just had to be done a bit more frequently that other dogs I have owned. I like your term "weekly thinning" - very appropriate!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That's one of the prettiest red standard poodles I've ever seen. I love the way his hair curls. Just beautiful.


----------

